# Tiny green bugs on roses



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Anybody have any idea what these are? My wife is concerned about what they are and if they'll hurt our bushes in the long run.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Are they mites? We had a problem with something eating our leaves and roses last year and was told it was mites, but I never seen them.

We were told to hose them all down twice a day with a strong stream of water and it would knock the mites off the plants. It must have worked because a little over a week later, they all started looking better.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Looks like aphids, and they will harm the roses. They suck the sap out of the plants. You can blast them off with a water hose, or some soap and water.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ please don't use imidacloprid on flowers. That's the ai linked to bees dieing.


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

Definitely looks like aphids to me. Thanks @Colonel K0rn Read about using all natural soap and water to kill them then blasting with the hose to get the larvae after an hour.

Bonus got to use my new hand pump sprayer for the first time and it worked well.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

g-man said:


> ^ please don't use imidacloprid on flowers. That's the ai linked to bees dieing.


You're absolutely correct, I'll change my post. Just blast them off with soap and water. I do care about the bees.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

aphids. You can also smash them with your fingers, just wipe them off. just pull along the leaf and there ya go.


----------



## Rackhouse Mayor (Sep 4, 2017)

Those are definitely aphids. I was never able to keep them out of my square foot garden for the few years that I had it. Good luck. I didn't know they liked roses. I know they love peas.


----------



## davidwilson (May 1, 2018)

These are mites. You need to have a pest control to avoid this infestation.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Neem oil. It works and doesn't hurt the bees 

You can also buy praying mantis seed pods from amazing. They love em


----------

